# Yamaha YS1028J measurements.



## YSHSfan

Hello,
I am considering purchasing a Yamaha YS1028J, But I am wondering if it will fit inside a minivan with all the rear seats removed?
Basically, I'd like to know the measurement from a flat floor surface to the highest point at the handle bars area (seems to be the control levers) with the machine in transport mode (auger housing raised all the way), and the height from a flat floor surface to the chute with the deflectors on its furthest down setting while the machine is in normal use position.

If there is(are) a(any) member(s) in Canada that may assist me with that I'd appreciate it.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bayman0625

hsblowersfan said:


> Hello,
> I am considering purchasing a Yamaha YS1028J, But I am wondering if it will fit inside a minivan with all the rear seats removed?
> Basically, I'd like to know the measurement from a flat floor surface to the highest point at the handle bars area (seems to be the control levers) with the machine in transport mode (auger housing raised all the way), and the height from a flat floor surface to the chute with the deflectors on its furthest down setting while the machine is in normal use position.
> 
> If there is(are) a(any) member(s) in Canada that may assist me with that I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I am at work but I can check when I am off if no one has answered you by then. Probably be 3 hours roughly


----------



## YamaNewf

hsblowersfan said:


> Hello,
> I am considering purchasing a Yamaha YS1028J, But I am wondering if it will fit inside a minivan with all the rear seats removed?
> Basically, I'd like to know the measurement from a flat floor surface to the highest point at the handle bars area (seems to be the control levers) with the machine in transport mode (auger housing raised all the way), and the height from a flat floor surface to the chute with the deflectors on its furthest down setting while the machine is in normal use position.
> 
> If there is(are) a(any) member(s) in Canada that may assist me with that I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Measurements on completely flat surface are as follows.
Height: 36.5inches at the forward/reverse control lever ( when blower is tilted back in full transport mode )
Height: 41 inches measured at the same point when blower bucket is level.
Chute height is about 38inches when tip is completely curled downwards. While blower is in transport mode.
Total length from back of rear handle to drift cutter is 63inches.


----------



## YSHSfan

YamaNewf said:


> Measurements on completely flat surface are as follows.
> Height: 36.5inches at the forward/reverse control lever ( when blower is tilted back in full transport mode )
> Height: 41 inches measured at the same point when blower bucket is level.
> Chute height is about 38inches when tip is completely curled downwards. While blower is in transport mode.
> Total length from back of rear handle to drift cutter is 63inches.


Thank you very much. 
I'll check the room available in the minivan and report back.
If you don't mind, I'd like to have the height of the chute curled down with the blower in "normal use" (not in transport mode, nor in scrape mode).
Thanks again.


----------



## jtclays

hs, I don't know how a Yamaha is assembled bucket to tractor. On the machines i have transported in our Suburban, I have split them to make it really easy or tilt them all the way back on the handlebars. As you probably know on an Ariens/JD or similar Murray design there's not much to splitting them. The Yamaha may be a different story.


----------



## YSHSfan

jtclays said:


> hs, I don't know how a Yamaha is assembled bucket to tractor. On the machines i have transported in our Suburban, I have split them to make it really easy or tilt them all the way back on the handlebars. As you probably know on an Ariens/JD or similar Murray design there's not much to splitting them. The Yamaha may be a different story.


So far at the handlebars the height is only 1/2" taller than the Yamaha YS828 which fits well inside the minivan. 
I the worse case scenario, I may have to remove the chute, but for the rest, I think it will fit.

Honda and Yamaha are not as simple as older Ariens to separate the auger housing from their tractors ~4 vs ~14 bolts (not too bad, but not as simple as an Ariens).


----------



## YSHSfan

Can any YS1028J owner post what type of shear pins they use? 
I am thinking weather I should get at least a half dozen of shear pins (if they are unique) along with a Service Manual for the snowblower.....


----------



## drmerdp

Are you driving into Canada for this purchase?


----------



## dbert

drmerdp said:


> Are you driving into Canada for this purchase?


We've all been wondering that.
In fact we've all been wondering why he doesn't just go ahead and change his name to Ysbfan.


----------



## YamaNewf

hsblowersfan said:


> Thank you very much.
> I'll check the room available in the minivan and report back.
> If you don't mind, I'd like to have the height of the chute curled down with the blower in "normal use" (not in transport mode, nor in scrape mode).
> Thanks again.


 The chute curled down with machine in normal use mode ( completely level ) is 37.5 inches. The tallest point on the machine are the control levers.The tallest point on my old 624 is the chute crank handle. I never measured that but it looks to be roughly the same height as the control levers on the new one.


----------



## YSHSfan

dbert said:


> We've all been wondering that.
> In fact we've all been wondering why he doesn't just go ahead and change his name to Ysbfan.


Honda and Yamaha are my two favorite brands (I think this is no secret to the forum at this point), they both have a special place in my heart. :wub:
I've worked and continue to work on both brands primarily (I'm trying to get a Yamaha YS828T ready, and also trying to upgrade my Honda HS828TAS to an HS1128TAS, both to be used on the coming storm).

Yes, I have considered about the change of name but to include "YS" YSHSbfan rather than replacing HS with YS.


----------



## YSHSfan

YamaNewf said:


> The chute curled down with machine in normal use mode ( completely level ) is 37.5 inches. The tallest point on the machine are the control levers.The tallest point on my old 624 is the chute crank handle. I never measured that but it looks to be roughly the same height as the control levers on the new one.


Thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Are you driving into Canada for this purchase?


A fiend of mine travels to Canada a few times a year, he'll be the one that brings it from Canada.


----------



## Zavie

My daughter and I were just in Canada last week. Exchange rate is making purchases a good deal right now.


----------



## YSHSfan

Zavie said:


> My daughter and I were just in Canada last week. Exchange rate is making purchases a good deal right now.


That's exactly what the Yamaha Dealer told me when I inquired about one.


----------



## YSHSfan

dbert said:


> We've all been wondering that.
> In fact we've all been wondering why he doesn't just go ahead and change his name to Ysbfan.


All taken care of.
As of yesterday I'm officially "YSHSfan" :snowing:


----------



## jtclays

yshs fan, You can't get off that easy, we need a picture or video of the unload. :emoticon-object-028
Oh, and congrats on the new machine:biggrin:


----------



## YSHSfan

jtclays said:


> yshs fan, You can't get off that easy, we need a picture or video of the unload. :emoticon-object-028
> Oh, and congrats on the new machine:biggrin:


I was referring about the "YSHSfan" name change, I'll likely have the blower within the next 2-3 weeks......
Sorry for the misleading confusion....
:behindsofa:


----------



## jtclays

2-3 weeks new snowblower pics will be a welcome sight around here as we all fumble around with dead batteries on the lawn tractors I know I would love a chance to poke around a Yamaha like that. I for one have never seen one in person, I am vicariously excited to see it.


----------



## YSHSfan

jtclays said:


> 2-3 weeks new snowblower pics will be a welcome sight around here as we all fumble around with dead batteries on the lawn tractors I know I would love a chance to poke around a Yamaha like that. I for one have never seen one in person, I am vicariously excited to see it.


Once I get it I will try and do a new thread with some pictures and maybe a video of it.


----------



## dbert

YSHSfan said:


> All taken care of.
> As of yesterday I'm officially "YSHSfan" :snowing:


Oh my. 
I was mostly joking. 
YSHSfan YSHSfan YSHSfan YSHSfan YSHSfan YSHSfan YSHSfan
I'm trying to commit to memory that YSHSfan is the SBF member formerly know as HSblowerfan.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:
Go blue...and red.


----------



## YSHSfan

And the wait is over...... :icon-woo:
As of now I am one more proud owner of a 2017 Canadian Yamaha YS1028J snowblower.........!!! :yahoo:

It is still loaded inside my van, I'll unload it tomorrow afternoon as I have school in the morning......... :roll3yes:


----------



## dbert

Congrats YSHSfan.
We need to figure out how we can import mass quantities to the US and start a gray market.


----------



## YSHSfan

Today I checked the oil in it, added fresh fuel with blue stabil started it and run it for about 15 minutes to make sure all is good.
I'm planning on draining the fuel and store it dry for the off season.

Here are a few pics of it:


----------



## YSHSfan

My garage has some humidity, I have a humidity control system which made it better but the system can not keep up when the humidity is really high, so I am thinking of storing the unit inside my house until I can eventually resolve the humidity issue in my garage.

Any tips for storing a brand new unit for the off-season.....?


----------



## dbert

We have very low humidity here so I'm no expert. I'm wondering if desiccant packs would let you sleep at night?
Examples
https://www.amazon.com/Desiccants/b/ref=dp_bc_5?ie=UTF8&node=3013604011


----------



## YSHSfan

dbert said:


> We have very low humidity here so I'm no expert. I'm wondering if desiccant packs would let you sleep at night?
> Examples
> https://www.amazon.com/Desiccants/b/ref=dp_bc_5?ie=UTF8&node=3013604011


Thanks dbert.
Seems like to make it work I'll have to buy a lot of that and place the blower on a box....., an option for other applications though..... :blush:


----------



## Zavie

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks dbert.
> Seems like to make it work I'll have to buy a lot of that and place the blower on a box....., an option for other applications though..... :blush:


Look for damprid, it works great. This is the 4lb container used by boat and RV owners. Cheaper than buying lots of small packs.


----------



## dbert

Inside of one of these so you are not trying to dry out the whole garage.


----------



## YSHSfan

Dbert, I may have to order that, it is not crazy expensive.


----------



## Zavie

Yamaha offers some cool accessories....


----------



## YSHSfan

Zavie said:


> Yamaha offers some cool accessories....


This might be a bit of an overkill as an accessory for the snowblower........!


----------



## E350

Interesting in that the Yamaha is side shoe less like the Honda 1132. Will you put side shoes on the Yamaha like I did on the Honda to protect the auger bucket?

I am looking forward to your thread:

1. Why you bought a Yamaha instead of another Honda;

2. How the Yamaha compares to your current older model Hondas and to the newer model Hondas. 

For my use on ground, I love the ARMORskids.


----------



## YSHSfan

E350 said:


> Interesting in that the Yamaha is side shoe less like the Honda 1132. Will you put side shoes on the Yamaha like I did on the Honda to protect the auger bucket?
> 
> I am looking forward to your thread:
> 
> 1. Why you bought a Yamaha instead of another Honda;
> 
> 2. How the Yamaha compares to your current older model Hondas and to the newer model Hondas.
> 
> For my use on ground, I love the ARMORskids.


How've you been E350...?
There were 2 forum members interested on the HS1132 extra auger housing that you had, do you still have it?

I am not planning on installing side shoes on the new Yamaha, but I got rear polly-shoes for it. I'll just have to be very careful when cleaning uneven surfaces.

If using it on dirt or gravel, side shoes are definitely needed (IMO).

I bought the Yamaha because of a few reasons:
* 10hp to 28" housing ratio
* The heavier weight (for improved traction).
* The liners on the impeller housing and chute.
* The enclosed engine feature.
* The price.

I'd likely be buying an HSS1332ATD down the road and converting it into an HS1328ATD.

Honda HS/HSS and Yamaha have their pros and cons, maybe in fall/early winter I'll do a thread with detailed comparisons between them.

The biggest cons of the Yamaha YS1028J vs the Honda HSS928AT/ATD is that it does NOT have "power steering" and pull start besides the Canada only dealer support.


----------



## E350

*YSHSfan*: I wondered if the Yamaha was heavier. It looks heavier. Would that be helpful to prevent riding up in deep snow or what? I also wonder what benefit the enclosed engine provides? The teflon lined fan housing and chute seems like a no brainer. If Honda wants to lighten their auger housings by using thinner gauge metals, they absolutely have to line it with a plastic material to prevent the gravel dinging which another user complained of. Will the liner delaminate over time? 

This Winter was "epic." Or more like a "normal" Winter at Echo Summit. And the snow came in large quantities over short periods such that I could not keep up with it. By the time I was able to start using the Honda 1132TA there was 3 feet of snow in the driveway with an 2" ice layer at one foot (from rain) which I was breaking up with a square point shovel, then blowing forward then backing up to break up more snow and ice, but the Honda just didn't have a chance. It broke a track hub sheer pin on one of the tracks which I have yet to replace. So I backed it up the single blown path and parked it in the garage. 

Caltrans made a 12' high end of driveway berm. I paid a neighbor to make a parking place at EOD with his backhoe. Toward the middle of Winter it was just a divot in the bank in which I couldn't turn around even with the relatively short 1995 Bronco. He couldn't lift snow more than 12' and there was no place to put it. At the highest part of the Winter my driveway had a good 6 to 8 feet of snow and my previous 35' single width path cut with the Honda was not even visible.

I love the amount of snow, but hopefully it will come more spread out and I will be able to keep up with it more next Winter. 

As far as the extra auger bucket goes, I did get a pm from another member who lives in Truckee which got at least as much snow as we got on Echo Summit - we compete with them for snow depth, and I can kinda see where Truckee is over Lake Tahoe when I drive up and over the actual Echo Summit on Hwy 50 in the morning (but I have heard that they eat people over there sometimes in the Winter) . I think I will hold onto the extra bucket for a while.

I got the tomatoes in yesterday in the Delta after splitting at least a cord of oak for friend in the morning. I have to find away to upload a picture from my flip phone in the "What did you do today?" thread for Powershift93's gardening suggestions. 

Last year was devoted to caring for my wife's mother in her last days. So we should have more time to do more this Summer. So, I will likely ask some small engine, garden tractor, implement questions of you all, as well as some snow blower repair snow blower attachment questions on projects I have meant to start/complete.

To You and to Yours, and to All: _"Have a Blessed Sunday!"_


----------



## b12

YSHSfan said:


> Honda HS/HSS and Yamaha have their pros and cons, maybe in fall/early winter I'll do a thread with detailed comparisons between them.


I look forward to your Honda/Yamaha comparisons.

I was considering a Honda HSS1332ATD, but I'm very concerned with the increased chute plugging complaints,
perhaps a Yamaha would be a better choice, even with the inconvenience of traveling to Canada.
My wife and I plan to visit a Yamaha dealer in Canada later this year and check out the YS1028J and YT1332ED.


----------

